# Grizzly Coupons?



## totalperformance (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking to purchase a G0704 didn't know if anyone had any coupons.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 1, 2015)

Have you been a Grizzly customer before?  If not, order a printed catalog from their website.  In the past, new customers have got a coupon with their first catalog.


----------



## totalperformance (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks I'm ordering one now


----------



## WRMorrison (Apr 2, 2015)

And if you're a veteran, Grizzly offers a 10% discount.

-WRM


----------



## wlburton (Apr 2, 2015)

Prompted by this thread, I looked on the back of my 2015 Grizzly catalog and noticed a 5% discount coupon code "on my entire next order" (through 12/31/15) which I hadn't noticed before.  Thanks!
Bill Burton


----------



## WRMorrison (Apr 3, 2015)

^ Apparently, that's not on all catalogs, as the one I received free in the mail before I made my purchase didn't have one.  Luckily, the 10% veteran's discount saved me nearly $350!

-WRM


----------



## JayBob (Apr 15, 2015)

I thought the veterans discount was only til the end of March.  Is it ongoing?


----------



## WRMorrison (Apr 15, 2015)

That could be; I ordered it in March.  I just googled searched for discounts before I ordered.

-WRM


----------

